# Frogs & Toads > Frogs >  When do frogs start croaking?

## Visionist

I'm trying to detemine the gender of my Northern green frog but I don't know if they croak before they are fully developed. It currently has a very small stub left of it's tail but is eating(she ate one superworm last night). Do they croak before maturity?

----------


## John Clare

They only croak when they're mature and ready to breed.  An adult male won't call unless it's in breeding mode either.

----------


## Visionist

> They only croak when they're mature and ready to breed.  An adult male won't call unless it's in breeding mode either.


Damn, well that certainly make sexing them difficult.

----------


## meganmcnerney

so then what was I hearing from at least one of my froglets the other night?  it sounded almost like a cricket, but I don't have any crickets and something was making a nature like noise?  do they make any noises before they become mature?

----------


## carlcaruana

ONLY male frogs croak.... they ONLY croak when they are adults and they croak in mating season, that is when spring starts coming  :Smile:

----------


## Rae

My Grey tree Frog has croaked everyday for over a year so I don't believe they only croak in the spring.

----------


## Gail

My Cope's started making a chattering noise around Dec 2011 (was tadpole June 2011), now does a full blown call once in awhile.

----------


## carlcaruana

> My Grey tree Frog has croaked everyday for over a year so I don't believe they only croak in the spring.


 I didn't say the ONLY croak in mating season  :Wink:  thx

----------


## Odica

I got my frogs to start croaking using a tree frog call I found on YouTube. Now they do it a few times a day. You could give it a try

----------


## Iratus ranunculus

The answer is:  maybe

The best way to sex the little guy is to wait until he/she gets bigger and starts developing secondary sex characteristics like a male's enlarged tympanum.  A good number of frogs, particularly ranids, will call when not breeding, though it is often a different call than their breeding calls.  Not sure why.  Possibly territorial display.

----------

